# Greetings From Central Indiana!



## J. Earl (Oct 20, 2016)

Hello there! My name is Josh and I'm a newly raised Brother (as of September 24th). I am so proud and honored to be a part of this Fraternity. I have wanted to join for a long time, and I'm trying to learn as much as I can and be involved as best as I can.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 20, 2016)

Congratulations and welcome to the forum !


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 21, 2016)

Congratulations and welcome. What lodge do you hail from?


----------



## J. Earl (Oct 21, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> Congratulations and welcome. What lodge do you hail from?



Noblesville #57


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 22, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. I'm to the south of you in Louisville, Ky.


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 22, 2016)

Greetings and welcome Brother.


----------



## Ethan W (Oct 22, 2016)

Greetings brother! I'm down the road in Corydon at Pisgah #32. Glad to have you here!

Sent from my XT1254 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Andrewsmith8504 (Sep 12, 2017)

Greeting from a brother from Jonesboro #109... it is a small town but a proud town, near Marion. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

